# Archery Dad from WI



## kschuldt (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm here learning more about the sport and supporting my 11 year old daughter with her passion of archery. I don't have the talent she has but still enjoy standing at the line with her. She counts by 9 & 10 and I count by $$ while I look for my arrows.  She doesn’t have an interest in hunting but she sure knows where the “X” is. Any advice and stories for an uneducated parent new to the world of JOAD and NAA would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Kev


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kev. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

keep her shooting! and Welcome!


----------



## papadave (May 29, 2007)

*Hello*

Good to see another AT member from WI


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

